
Alternative JavaScript Module Pattern - ibowankenobi
http://taskq.ibrahimtanyalcin.com
======
WorldMaker
No. JS already has plenty of terrible module patterns. It is 2018, just use
ES2015 modules. Yes, transpilers are needed for a bit longer in browsers, but
tools like webpack, rollup, etc are already proving the worth of ES2015
modules and it past time to converge to the standard. For node, no
transpilation needed for further back than LTS (6+):
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/esm](https://www.npmjs.com/package/esm)

